#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  بهترین آنتی ویروس از نظر شما

## fanus86

دوستان هر کس از هر آنتی ویروسی خوشش میاد بالا نظر بده

----------

*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*sardarshams*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ajamee

دوست گرامی این کار شما درست نیست چون هر دو EST NOD32 SMARTو EST NOD 32 Antivirus محصول شرکت نود هست و در هیچ جا این طوری نظر سنجی نمیکند

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

دوست من این به این خاطر هست که تعداد استفاده کننده ها معلوم بشه . درسته جفتشون یکی هستن اما تو ایران بعضی ها از اسمارت و بعضی ها از کامل استفاده میکنن
کاسپر و بقیه هم نسخه های دیگه دارن اما خوب مردم ما از همین نسخه های نامی استفاده میکنن کسی دنبال نسخه های دیگش نیس فقط تو نود اینطوریه 
به همین خاطر بود

----------

*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## ajamee

> دوست من این به این خاطر هست که تعداد استفاده کننده ها معلوم بشه . درسته جفتشون یکی هستن اما تو ایران بعضی ها از اسمارت و بعضی ها از کامل استفاده میکنن
> کاسپر و بقیه هم نسخه های دیگه دارن اما خوب مردم ما از همین نسخه های نامی استفاده میکنن کسی دنبال نسخه های دیگش نیس فقط تو نود اینطوریه 
> به همین خاطر بود


 دوست گرامی امیدارم این را قبول کنی که از نظر نظر سنجی خوب نیست در هیچ جای اینطوری نظر سنجی نمی کند  چون تقسیم می شود

----------

*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

دوست من امکان حذف نیست  . وگرنه حذف میکرم

----------

*ajamee*,*mj_blue*,*sajjad-d*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

آقای عامری کار قشنگی کرده
این دو محصول مشتریان متفاوتی داره

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*farzad_yousefi*,*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*sajjad-d*,*آریان رحیمی*,*تاج*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## alisarkarjon

avira

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Majid_ME

سلام 
اصلا نظر سنجیتون واضح نیست ! اول نوشتید برترین انتی ویروس از نظر شما بعد نوشتید از کدوم انتی ویروس خوشتون میاد !!
مثلا از نظر من قوی ترین انتی ویروس kaspersky هست اما من از nod استفاده میکنم حالا کدوم رو باید بزنم
بهتر بود میزدید شما از کدام انتی ویروس استفاده میکنید .

----------

*jfrras*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

با درود 
به نظر بنده در حال حاضر و در وطن دو آنتی ویروس بهتر جواب میدهد
1- avira free
اول به خاطر اینکه یوزر پس نمیخواد و آپدیتش رایگان است و آپدیت شده اش فوق العاده امنیتی است 

تنها بدیش اینه که کمی سنگین است و به درد سیستم های ضعیف نمیخورد

2-Microsoft
من خودم مدتی است از این آنتی ویروس استفاده میکنم واقعا بی نظیر است آپدیتش رایگان است و بسیار سبک است و فوق العاده امنیتش بالا است
آپدیت آفلاینش هم در اینترنت موجود است 
فقط بهتر است روی ویندوز اورجینال نصب شود و یا روی ویندوزی نصب شود که کرکش خوب باشه
موفق باشید

----------

*ahwaz 91*,*jfrras*,*Khalili*,*Majid_ME*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*NPTiak*,*reza_476*,*sattar62*,*آریان رحیمی*

----------


## jfrras

سلام 
بنده هم از بیت دیفندر استفاده می کنم .چون لیسانسش قانونیه براحتی اپدیت میشه.لیسانس یک ساله روی لبتاب بود . خیلی سبک و جالبه .قبلا از avast - ویروسیاب میکرو سافت استفاده می کردم.
.

----------

*mahmod31*,*Majid_ME*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Khalili

من از انتی ویروس شید استفاده میکنم که از دو جستجو گر نود و اویرا  استفاده شذه وخوبه

----------

*ajan*,*ALI REZA57*,*h.asadi*,*jalil0111*,*javad.k*,*kiyanmz*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*morteza.m*,*mostafa.b*,*reza_476*,*smazi*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## alivirangar

با سلام به دوستان عزیز  این نظر سنجی از یه لحاظ خویه که گفته دوستمون رو تأیید می کنم  و از لحاظ دیگه خوبه که مغلوم میشه که کاربرای کدوم آنتی ویروس زیاده و کدوم بهتره  من خیلی از نرم افزار ها کار می کنم و به تبع این کار با نرم افزار هایی هستند که نیاز به کرک و فعال ساز هایی دارند که نیاز داریم بعضی از این آنتی ویروسها کرک ها رو ویروس شناسایی می کنه که این زیاد خوشایند کاربرها نیست  هستن  من خودم از آنتی ویروس کاسپر اسکای اینترنت سکورتی استفاده می کنم که واقعا راضی هستم که برخلاف گفته های منابع که سیستم را سنگین می کنه اینطوری نیست

----------

*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*smazi*,*آریان رحیمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## NPTiak

> با درود 
> به نظر بنده در حال حاضر و در وطن دو آنتی ویروس بهتر جواب میدهد
> 1- avira free
> اول به خاطر اینکه یوزر پس نمیخواد و آپدیتش رایگان است و آپدیت شده اش فوق العاده امنیتی است 
> 
> تنها بدیش اینه که کمی سنگین است و به درد سیستم های ضعیف نمیخورد
> 
> 2-Microsoft
> من خودم مدتی است از این آنتی ویروس استفاده میکنم واقعا بی نظیر است آپدیتش رایگان است و بسیار سبک است و فوق العاده امنیتش بالا است
> ...


با سلام به همه دوستان و همکاران عزیز
من هم با نظر آقای امجدی موافقم،خصوصا واسه کسانی که حاضر نیستند و یا توانایی مالیشو ندارن تا یه آنتی ویروس اورجینال داشته باشن
من رو سیستم خودم دو تا سیستم عامل دارم،واسه ویندوز ایکس پی از Microsoft essential  و واسه ویندوز 7 از avira free  استفاده میکنم و از شون راضی ام، خصوصا که avira  اگه اشتباه نکنم از نسخه 2012 به بعد آپشن web protection  رو هم به نسخه free  اضافه کرده، البته راجع به سنگین بودن avira  زیاد با جناب امجدی عزیز موافق نیستم، اگه bit defender  یا kaspersky  رو امتحان کنید میبینید که  avira اصلا سنگین نیست!
موفق باشید

----------

*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*smazi*,*آریان رحیمی*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## ادیسون

نرم افزار ZONE ALARM  یک نرم افزار خوب برای حفظ کامپوتر شما در برابر هکر ها و ویروس هاست یک فایر وال و آنتی ویروس رایگان با قابلیت آپدیت .

*FREE ANTIVIRUS + FIREWALL*


کافی است در مرورگر GOOGLE  

عبارت ZONE ALARM  FREE ANTIVIRUS + FIREWALL  را جستجو و نرم افزار مربوطه را روی سیستم خود نصب کنید .

یا مستقیما نرم افزار مربوطه را از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید .

*ZoneAlarm Free Antivirus+Firewall - CNET Download.com*

----------

*mj_blue*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*,*آریان رحیمی*

----------


## mj_blue

دوستان عزیز با کمی دقت میشه از آنتی ویروس استفاده نکرد
چون علاوه بر کند کردن سیستم به یک سری نرم افزار ها ی کرک شده هم ایراد میگیرن
من خودم از آنتی ویروس استفاده نمیکنم
ولی برای مشتریام نود 32 نصب میکنم Smart یا  EndPoint

----------

*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*,*آریان رحیمی*,*ادیسون*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام 
منهم از اوریا فری استفاده میکنم خوب است

----------

*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*,*آریان رحیمی*,*ادیسون*

----------


## آریان رحیمی

سلام 
من هم از انتی ویروس AVIRA  FREE استفاده میکنم  همیشه هم آپدیت هستش 2سالی میشه نمیدونم ویروس اصلا چی هست

----------

*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## ajan

سلام دوستان 



ایران آباد با ویروش کش شید که محصول ایران و از دو جستجوگر استفاده شده که برای همه آرزمندم که استفاده کنند

----------


## msoftco

با سلام شما درست میگید بعضی ها از اسمارت سکوریتی و بعضی ها از Kaspersky استفاده می کنند من از کسپر استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم.

----------

